# What do you guys think about Behringer effects.



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Guitar Shop in mississauga has tons of behringer pedals (chorus,flanger,phaser,distortion,overdrive,distortion/overdrive,sustain etc) and they are all priced at $39. That is pretty cheap, when the Boss DS-1 was at $65. I have heard people say that behringer made really crappy pedals, is this true? i listened to the sound clips on the behringer website, and they sounded pretty decent, but i dont know for sure. do any of you guys use any behringer pedals? if so, are they nice, and do they measure up to a boss pedal?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

I use 2 in my rig. The BDI21, which is a copy of the Sansamp Bass driver, and the BEQ700 which is the rip-off of the Boss 7-band bass EQ pedal. 
They work well for me. I'm sure the BDI is not as good as the Sansamp, but there's a big difference between $60 & $300, and for $60 it works great for me. 
I don't think the quality is a good as other brands out there. I wouldn't be stomping on them all night long as they look a little flimsier than say, Boss. You can also see where they cut corners - very stupid procedure to change the battery on the Boss clones. For the price - I had to try them. I don't have much of a budget for gear anymore, so it was try something cheap, or don't try anything. For me, both pedals are basically on all the time. Add a bit of chorus once in awhile. 

My Behringer mics are awesome, and blow away much higher end stuff. Our mixing board is great as well. 

Overall, I'm very happy with my Behringer stuff. If it craps out sometime, well, I didn't really lose much money now did I?


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

all right, then ill go try out a few behringer effects...really good prices, and most people say they have decent quality.


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

I've tried most of their stomp boxes. The distortion series (Blues Overdrive, Tube overdrive, Distortion Modeller) I didn't like much. The Vintage Distortion's pretty good, but it's more expensive. I liked the chorus, the acoustic modeller's not too bad, the tremolo's ok and the flanger's about the same as the cheap Danelectro I have around somewhere. As mentioned in another thread, I have a GDI21 that I keep as a backup in case my amp cacks. Sounds OK, and would let me finish a gig or jam in an emergency. (plugged into the PA.) I bought the Behringer A/B switch, which is ok also, although some reviews have mentioned bleed-thru between the channels. I can't hear any on my unit.

Now that my kid's starting on guitar, I'm making up a pedalboard with a Danelectro Fab distortion, Behringer Chorus, Dano mini flanger, and maybe one of the Behringer overdrives or distortions as well. Should be enough noisemakers to keep her busy for a while.

Bottom line is the Behringer stuff's not quality-consistent, but they're cheap and mostly useful.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

I've never tried the effects but I'll never forget how Behringer débuted them at NAMM:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

I have a couple of their pedals, the acoustic modeler, the bass EQ, and the Blues Overdrive. I like them all and for $39 you cant really go wrong. The only that I don't like is the battery compartment has the stupidest release ever.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I got the EQ and the X V-Amp and it actually sounds good for what Im doing. I want to try out the metal zone copy to hear how it sounds but I cant seem to find one around here.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i bought the x-v amp as a fun toy to mess with, and was pleasantly surprised!

i wouldn't trust it on stage, mind you, but for home-recording, writing and general messing about, its a hoot. i was especially surprised by the amp models. very responsive, and quite usable.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

My 2 cents worth. I bought a UC100 Chorus today. Far from an amazing pedal but it's pretty darn good. Even more so when you figure in the part that it was only $33. I'd say its about the same as my friends Danelectro Fab Chorus he got for $23.


----------



## PintoMusic (Feb 5, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...i bought the x-v amp as a fun toy to mess with, and was pleasantly surprised!
> 
> i wouldn't trust it on stage, mind you, but for home-recording, writing and general messing about, its a hoot. i was especially surprised by the amp models. very responsive, and quite usable.


True... I would not trust that X.V-Amp on stage either. It seems like it would only take a few stomps to turn that whole unit into a pile of drink crystals.









I have the V-Amp2 which is great for home recording but also isn't incredibly durable. Although it works fine, it smells like burning resistors.









I think the Behringer stuff is a great, low-risk way of interviewing a particular product.
(eg: _"Gee... I'd really like to mess around with an octave divider to see what I can do but don't feel like shelling out for the Boss unit"_)

The V-Amp2 was my introduction to using amp modellers - and it was lots of fun. If I were going to stick with that sort of thing though, I'd upgrade to one of those POD-XT Live boards.


----------



## bucky (Mar 4, 2006)

The delay and reverb stomps are the ones I'm looking forward to the most.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

As Lyle Lovett sang; " I married her 'cause she looked you like you"

Andy


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Who stocks them in T. O.?


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Who stocks them in T. O.?


I believe i saw them at Long And Mcquades last time i was there....im going there tomorrow so i'll let you know


----------



## theelectic (Mar 11, 2006)

You get what you pay for. Or don't pay for. I'd look at it another way, a used BOSS DS-1 might run me $50, and if I don't like it, I can easily flip it for another $50. A used Behringer, I might have trouble giving away. Complete loss re-sale wise so I better like it a LOT and get an amount of usage equal to what I paid for it. Like the Danelectro FAB pedals - I know I can get $20 worth of fun out of them, and if they break - pfft, toss it in the garbage and get another one.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The funny thing is, you could buy an old Roland GP8, which has 8 classic Boss stomp boxes in it, even upgraded abit, and it would be about $100. I bought one brand new when it came out, with an FC100 and the EV5. I believe I paid $2500 for the setup back in 1987. I recently bought another for almost nothing, but ended up dumping it because I dont like the tones, but if you want cheap effects to fool around with, buy yourself an older 80s/90s effects rack.............


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

devil6 said:


> I believe i saw them at Long And Mcquades last time i was there....im going there tomorrow so i'll let you know


Cool, thanks. I'm interested in the acoustic simulator.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm interested in the acoustic simulator.


Yea i went by Long And Mcquades(downtown store) and they carry Behringer FX, they didnt have the acoustic simulator though...but im sure you could call some other stores and ask if they have it


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanx, Devil.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i bought the x-v amp (multi-fx stomp) to use as a toy. 

i was floored!

not of sufficient quality to use on stage, but it was the amp models that impressed me the most. i didn't realize that modelling technology, at least as it applies to amp modelling, had come so far.


----------

